# Gsp vs bisping



## Headhunter (Mar 3, 2017)

This is a fight that is interesting to me. I don't care about mma politics all I care is the fights and this is interesting. Bispings an amazing fighter. Beautiful striking, great endurance, good wrestling and amazing heart. 

Gsp is more of a grappler but has got great boxing and work ethic. Obviously bisping is bigger and has a lot more fights lately and they're both even on ko power I think. They both can end it but aren't known for it. 

One thing bisping does have over gsp is mental toughness. He can take a hell of a beating and keep going. Gsp is tough but he doesn't like taking it. That's not trash talking that's just it some can some cant. I mean he took a beating off Hendricks and kept going so he's obviously tough but look at what bispings taken, if gsp got hit with that knee off Anderson he'd have gone down and stayed down. No shame In that I know I would've and gsp has tapped to strikes before. He's said it himself in his last fights he didn't have killer instinct. That's something bisping does have. I know gsp says before he prefers training over fighting but bisping he loves both.

I honestly haven't got a prediction both are good enough to win it and I don't think it'll be easy for either of them.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm taking Bisping.

I think as the fight goes on the size difference will be a big factor.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 3, 2017)

GSP has been out for 3 years. Should take a tune up fight or two. 
Bisping is bigger 185 and has continued fighting. GSP who is 170 has fought bigger fighters and done well but having taken the last 3 years off...he should take a tune up fight or two.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 3, 2017)

*Bisping should kill him*.  Time off, time, Bisping being bigger, not to mention GSP did not even win even his last fight as Johnny Hendrix beat him soundly. (even though they gave it as a gift to GSP)  Would you take Johnny Hendrix right now versus Bisping?  If you would I have a bridge to sell you. lol


----------



## Buka (Mar 4, 2017)

Love both, but, despite the time off, I'm going with GSP.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

GSP probably technically better. As much as it pains me, have to go with the honorary Mancunian. Then again MB gets bad press so he should kick **** on that.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

Buka said:


> Love both, but, despite the time off, I'm going with GSP.



Maybe Still though, Bisping will take him.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 4, 2017)

185 is big for GSP whereas 185 is small for Bisping.

In my opinion it's just not a good matchup for GSP especially with the layoff.

As the fight goes on the size advantage will become more and more a problem for GSP


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't think the layoff will be a huge issue as he's not been sitting on his *** for 3 years he's never stopped training at a high level. He's trained just as hard as he ever did as he loves the training and he hasn't taken damage so he won't be slowed down by that


----------



## Steve (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't see a way that GSP wins this.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 4, 2017)

Steve said:


> I don't see a way that GSP wins this.


I do and it's wrestling gsps the best wrestler in mma and bispings weakness Is his wrestling. He was controlled by tim Kennedy, lost to sonnen based on wrestling (even though it was a controversial decision) and got taken down by mayhem miller in the first round, lost to rashad Evans because of wrestling. His wrestling is good but it's still his main weakness


----------



## Steve (Mar 4, 2017)

I guess we will see.   Sonnen, Evans and yhe others are all much bigger than gsp.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2017)

GSP hasn't been in a cage for three years.  How is he the best at wrestling in mma?  Simply, he isn't.  Plus Bisping is bigger and good at staying on his feat.


----------

